# Hap 44 or ?



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

First - thanks for the help in uploading pics!
Second - sorry for the REALLY bad photo, this guy runs and hides everytime he sees the camera!
I bought 3 of these from a chain about 2 months ago, they were listed as Haplochromis Obliquedins (sp). This guy turned out like this so I'm thinking it's not as listed. I've been told he might be a Hap sp 44. (he was almost solid gold when I got him)
He is orange-red from the snout across the back blending to a yellowish green. Tail is pale orange-red, anal fin is bluish white with 4 well defined egg spots circled in black. Ventrals solid black, dorsal bluish white with red edge. Defined black bar through the eyes and across the forehead, another lighter black bar behind the eye angling towards the top of the head. Another black bar behind the gill only shows when he is showing off for his girl. He's about 5.5 inches and only very aggressive towards the pleco - who he hates! He shares a 30g with his girl until I get the 55 finished for them.
Would anyone like to offer an ID? I've searched hundreds of pictures and profiles and can't quite put my finger on anything positive! Thanks for your thoughts on this!








BTW: Of the other 2, one is greenish gold female with no markings on her (she has given me 1 baby with this guy) and I think the 3rd one is also a male but is greenish gold with a faint red back (has the same markings as this male in the face and 3 egg spots)


----------



## grafxalien (Mar 26, 2008)

i could be wrong on this, but I think a hap 44 is a hap obliquedins.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1546

Looks similar to my 44, but hard to tell from picture


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

It looks like this guy:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1567


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Don't know how I missed that Pundamilla profile but I did! I believe mine looks closer to that one than the Hap 44 only because of the body barring which is very faint and thin on mine. The barring on the sp 44 appears much broader and more pronounced. 
I know this is an extremely bad pic but he is NOT going to let me get another one. Thank you both for your input!
Anybody else?!


----------



## Anall44 (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't think they are sp. 44. Here are my two. ( the first two pics are the same fish.)


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes, very different. I'm leaning towards that Pundamilla more and more.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey I have a similar fish????? try searching on google for some more pics as there are more victorians than on this site. A ruby Green is also similar looking to yours. I still haven't figured out mine so good luck and let me know what you figure out. :thumb:


----------

